# Greetings from india



## sanman1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Dear Friends,
Please do get in touch with me if any of you are shifting to India's capital New Delhi in the near future. I have a few fully furnished flats which I want to rent out to expats and also please do write to me if you need any information regarding shifting to India or any other general information.regards.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*India*



sanman1 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Please do get in touch with me if any of you are shifting to India's capital New Delhi in the near future. I have a few fully furnished flats which I want to rent out to expats and also please do write to me if you need any information regarding shifting to India or any other general information.regards.


Hi and welcome to the site. I moved your post into the marketplace section and perhaps the right people will have a chance to view it there.
Hope you come back here often.


Good luck


----------



## avinashjog (Mar 14, 2011)

*Help for living in Pune*

Hi,

Do you have any information about Pune Properties or any agent I can contact for the same?

Any help will be truly appreciated.

Thank You.




sanman1 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Please do get in touch with me if any of you are shifting to India's capital New Delhi in the near future. I have a few fully furnished flats which I want to rent out to expats and also please do write to me if you need any information regarding shifting to India or any other general information.regards.


----------

